# Fan Control Module Location (Photo added)



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I am trying to locate the fan control module for testing (225 2000 model)
I have searched on the forum and it "should" be under the battery box.

As you can see I have removed the battery box but there is nothing obvious. 
Ignore the torch haha

Any thoughts gurus?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Bentley states left front next to radiator. (J293) Have seen pics of position but can't find at present.This post may help.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=281450
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here's a pic of it.








Hoggy.


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

It's here dude......

It's held on with two 10mm bolts iirc

Daz


----------



## mrvandango (Jun 1, 2014)

Perfect timing, I may be changing mine soon!


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice one - and all along it was staring at me in the face !!

Cheers everyone. 8)


----------

